# Storing metal tin cigars



## EG6 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello everybody, I'm new here and was looking on cbid and was interested in purchasing some of the smaller 4x32 cigars that come in the metal tins.

For all of you out there that have purchased those kinds of cigars before, how do you store them? Do you take them out of the tin and put them inside your humidor, leave them in the tin or place the entire tin inside the humidor?

Thanks :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Greetings and welcome, glad to have you here.
To answer you question, I put the tin in the humi, stack'em right up. Now, I have a wine chill-a-dor, so things stack up well for me, but in a desktop there might not be enough room. Either way, what ever fits best do that.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people put the entire tin into the humidor, personally I take mine out. The cigars are stored inside tins in large walk-in's so I doubt the tin can do any damage to your humidor or other cigars around it. Just don't like the idea myself of having the tin rub against my other stogies.

:2


----------



## EG6 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just started out with cigars so I only have a small desktop humidor that can fit ~20 cigars. The main reason I asked was because of the small size of my humidor heh.

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Also it depends on how many tins you will be buying, and how you feel about expanding. I use a Rubbermaid (actually I think it is a Zip-Lock) container, that is about 8 inches wide by about 12 or 14 inches long and about 2 or 3 inches high, with some humidity beads as a overflow/camping travel-adore, you might try this, the container can be had in a two pack for under $3, and if you don’t have beads, a moist paper towel in a baggie will work till you get some, or just pick up a humid pack at the B&M for around $4.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Heck take them out of the tins and that will leave more room for the big boys! :tu If you are on the move, put a few in the tin and take them with you!


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

AriesOpusX said:


> I've seen a lot of people put the entire tin into the humidor, personally I take mine out. The cigars are stored inside tins in large walk-in's so I doubt the tin can do any damage to your humidor or other cigars around it. Just don't like the idea myself of having the tin rub against my other stogies.
> 
> :2


:tpd: minus the stupid part


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

and get a larger humidor or cooler as soon as you can! :tu


----------



## EG6 (Jan 9, 2008)

gamayrouge said:


> and get a larger humidor or cooler as soon as you can! :tu


I'm just starting out so it might be awhile before I need to upgrade


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

A lot of the cigars in tins (from what I have found) and dry cured and made out of short filler/scraps. The cigars in tins that Ive had dont need to be humidified but it probably wont hurt


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

EG6 said:


> I'm just starting out so it might be awhile before I need to upgrade


I've heard those words before :ss

Welcome to Club Stogie and enjoy the slope :tu


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

EG6 said:


> I'm just starting out so it might be awhile before I need to upgrade


Don't worry you'll slide down the slope pretty fast. The other day I was out of pipe tobacco and had three cigars left. Suddenly after a trip to the b&m and a package in the mail, I have quadrupled my cigars and have more pipe tobacco than I can shake a stick at. So don't underestimate your ability to stock up just cuz you're starting out. :cb


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

EG6 said:


> I'm just starting out so it might be awhile before I need to upgrade


Thats what you think....:r


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I store mine in direct sunlight, by a window of course...lol j/k

I just toss the majority of them in the humi, I usually crack a tin open and lay em with the other cigars. Let the ones I am going to smoke get adjusted.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just threw my tin in the cooler. Don't know how well they need to be taken care of but they should be fine in there. :cb


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

EG6 said:


> I'm just starting out so it might be awhile before I need to upgrade


Can we start a pool on this? I give him two weeks. I'll bet a 5er of Gurkha Fuerte's on it.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Can we start a pool on this? I give him two weeks. I'll bet a 5er of Gurkha Fuerte's on it.


it all depends on whether or not he has opened a cbid account yet :cb


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had a tin of Jose Marti minis in the center console of my car for the last 3 or 4 years. Not much difference between a dried out one & a humidified one.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I buy a box of ten tins of the RP juniors at a time and just throw them in the coolador still in the tins and have never had a problem, although I seem to go through them pretty fast. If space is a problem I would take them out and save the tins for traveling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

I store my cigars that are in tubes in my humidor as is.

the only problem that I have ever had is with a couple of tins of pipe tobacco. I placed a nickel sized piece (about twice as thick as a nickel) of spanish cedar, that I had put in my humidor for a couple of weeks to season, in the tin. I had in in there for a month or so and came back and the entire inside of the tin was rusted. 

I now have my pipe tobacco in a plastic canning type jar with the "nickel" works great.

I've never had cigar tubes rust though


----------

